# Help with clear coating a hardwood floor



## pdiesel5 (Nov 2, 2006)

To sand or not to sand...

I sanded a 600 Sq ft floor down to the bare wood with a rotor floor sander. I applied stain to the floor and it came out nice. I applied the first polyurethane coat throughout the floor. I noticed the there are small dust particle everywere. Should I sand the polyurethane coat with a fine sand paper or should i just applied the second coat right over the first. I want the floor the be smooth when I put my the palm of my hand over the floor. Right now I can feel small bumps when I run my hand over the floor.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

You will need to sand before a second coat but the dust particles are never going to go away. Poly dries at a slow rate which allows for the particles of dust to be stuck in it. As a floor finisher one of the first things you are taught is it is not a peice of furniture. You are going to be walking on it and not on your hands and knees caressing it. Those bumps will go away after walking on it and cleaning it. Basically you will wear them down.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Sand between every coat. 220-320 grit. That is standard. The can probably says it. 

3-4 coats is the norm. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## justin savage (Apr 4, 2005)

The floor will get smoother with each coat, you should do 3 coats thats the norm. You have to buff between coats , use a buffer with a white pad and a 120 or 150 grit screen . home depot rents buffers and they have screens and pads. i am assuming this is normal floor poly (oil based) not water based- brand name? this (oil) has to have a mechanical bond -so please use the buffer , then vacuum tack and recoat. hope this helps justin


----------



## pdiesel5 (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks for all the good advice. now if i use the buffer with the white/green pad, should I use any compound with the pad.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

No compound. When I buff between coats I use a Maroon pad with strips of 220 self stick sandpaper on it. An x pattern works well. The Maroon pad scuffs the finish and the strips of paper knock down the dust particles quicker.


----------

